# excessive scratching and licking.



## kimv4 (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone had troubles with their Viszulas chewing there feet. Constant itching, and constant licking feet. Our dog has always done a bit of the chewing feet, but now its that and the scratching and its gotten worse in the past month. No sign of fleas, are they known for sensitive dry skin and is there anything to help it.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Does he have allergies? I use to babysit a weimaraner that had bad allergies to certain foods and his paws would get red and itch constantly! He was always biting and licking his paws till they were raw if we didn't intravine. I would have to give him a benadryl to ease his symptoms as per his vet and watch his diet. That may or may not be an issue for your little guy......your vet would have more knowledge.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Our daughter's dog is allergic to* grass*. The small terrier dog scratches and itches at its paws everytime he goes running in certain types of grass. Determined by their vet.

Good luck finding the cause. My dogs lick their paws quite often after a walk in the hills and sometimes they lick with intensity.

RDB


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah chews and licks her feet, too. When she chews for more than a few minutes on the same paw or the intensity of chewing gets excessive, I wash her paw. She will lick her paw dry, but generally stop chewing it.

Wet a wash cloth in cold water, ring it out so it is cool and wet, but not dripping, and wash the entire paw - pad, toes, nails, and the top and bottom of the webbing between the toes.

Hope it helps!


----------

